# Slow Acceleration Problem...Urgent Attention Required.



## shahidqamar110 (May 24, 2021)

My 2011 Nissan Murano had a sudden acceleration problem yesterday .....It seems there is delay in acceleration from Stop to 30-40KM/hr therefore it pickup really well. Have gone to the nearest Mechanic, he tuned up my vehicle with all the new filters, spark plugs thereafter the problem exists.
He cleaned the catalyst converter and rest the vehicle as well but there is no improvement ....There is no engine light indicator and no error code detected and fuel economy is really high somewhere 20KM/hr .....The mechanic himself is not sure of the real problem and have raised his hand ...

Please help to advise if anyone have come across this issue or have recommendation for further actions to needed on this...Thanking you


----------



## 07PathfinderNISMO (May 8, 2021)

if its a CVT, then it most likely could be the tranny, I've seen an instance or two with this happening. heres a link to an example: 03-07 MO Acceleration Hesitation -- The Rest Of The Story It's a murano but a different year, So i dont know if the problems will be the same.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

On a Murano, you should check the intake boot on the Throttle Body side to make sure it hasn't slipped loose from the TB. Very common on '14-down models and often won't cause any codes. If that's secure then 07PathfinderNISMO is probably right, sounds like a slipping-and-grabbing CVT.


----------



## Joe Didoh (Oct 14, 2019)

shahidqamar110 said:


> My 2011 Nissan Murano had a sudden acceleration problem yesterday .....It seems there is delay in acceleration from Stop to 30-40KM/hr therefore it pickup really well. Have gone to the nearest Mechanic, he tuned up my vehicle with all the new filters, spark plugs thereafter the problem exists.
> He cleaned the catalyst converter and rest the vehicle as well but there is no improvement ....There is no engine light indicator and no error code detected and fuel economy is really high somewhere 20KM/hr .....The mechanic himself is not sure of the real problem and have raised his hand ...
> 
> Please help to advise if anyone have come across this issue or have recommendation for further actions to needed on this...Thanking you


Please check your mass airflow senser (MAS). It is the one giving a wrong information to the control unit.
Thanks.


----------

